# The Ultimate Anti Aircraft Unit



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

So I was on my way to a game yesterday, against Necron. The guy I was up against didn't have a heap of flyers, just 3 but as I had none I was a bit concerned.

So the AGL and Quad gun were a must. 

I then started thinking about how to crew it. Being a Grey Knight you really can't afford to have to many of your units tied down.

I then had an amazing thought ! 

CULEXUS ASSASSIN !
BS8 so with the twin link of the Quad gun, she ain't gunna miss !
Fearless so you ain't runnin' away
Etherium so a 3D6 Ld test is required to target her.
4+ Invo, 4+ Cover with a 6+ FNP and 2 wounds.
and if the enemy do close in you've got a S5 AP1 weapon to make them think real hard about getting too close !

A Callidus could work pretty well too, with stealth giving a 3+ cover save from the gun.

Needless to say the Quad gun did rather well.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

As a character she also grants it precision shot.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, that's nasty. Though a competent opponent will just shoot away the gun.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

At which point theres still a nasty looking sniper hiding behind a defence line. Still pretty scary. My counter to assasins is to Puppet Master them (assuming I'm lucky on phycic rolls) - Blew up my oponments land raider with his own Turbo-Pen shot. Needless to say he was not best pleased.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Tbh the best anti-flyer is another flyer.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Tbh the best anti-flyer is another flyer.


Agreed. Vendettae are the best aerial defence in the game, for the points.

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Agreed. Vendettae are the best aerial defence in the game, for the points.
> 
> Midnight


Yes of course but when you've not got one ........

If often find that I don't really use Assassins much other than the Vindicare and occasionally the Callidus (mainly for the lolz).

Just nice to find a use for that juicy BS8


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The high BS sure is nice, though anything too high becomes a waste with a twin-linked gun. A Dark Eldar Archon not geared for combat(let's not waste points) could make good use of the Quad Gun too. And he could have a unit of Warriors nearby for protection. I'd love to get Lilith behind a gun emplacement but I think I just have to settle for her Plasma Grenades that never scatter.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yes of course but when you've not got one ........


Ally Chart. Imperial Guard are like the cheap hookers of 40k, they go with just about anyone provided you have the cash.

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> The high BS sure is nice, though anything too high becomes a waste with a twin-linked gun.


Sure but the thing with the Assassins, particularly the Culexus and Eversor is that they spend most of the game trying to get into the fight without getting killed. I reckon these two are better used defensively so sticking them on the quad gun gives them a useful role from early in the game.



MidnightSun said:


> Ally Chart. Imperial Guard are like the cheap hookers of 40k, they go with just about anyone provided you have the cash.


Oh absolutely I have a 2k list that has 2 Vendettas and 2 Lehman Russ but I'm still working on getting the models so it's ground fire for awhile yet.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Oh absolutely I have a 2k list that has 2 Vendettas and 2 Lehman Russ but I'm still working on getting the models so it's ground fire for awhile yet.


2?! Only 2 Leman Russ? in 2000 points? You should be thinking more like 9 of them in that size!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> 2?! Only 2 Leman Russ? in 2000 points? You should be thinking more like 9 of them in that size!


They are only allies, my main force is Grey Knights


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aha I see. I'll let you off then


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

What about the lovable hydra? Cheaper than the ADL quadgun and mobile, with much much longer range (and ignores jink/evade saves). All mounted on a (relativelly) sturdy chassis, that can also go hull down or go flat out across the board. Yes the lack of interceptor hurts (cant target ground well), but as an AA unit, i would say a matched pair will almost certainly bring down any flyer target ANYWHERE on the table. A proper mobile AA platform (the only one in standard 40k) and hence with the exception of other flyers, this should be the king of AA duties.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeh the Hydra is good but I'd rather spend my Heavy Support slot on Leman Russ.
I'll probably end up working in some Valkyrie's anyway but in the short term an Assassin on the gun is a good cheap solution.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Best anti air, take a Master of the Fleet (-1 to reserves?), and get Divide and Conquer as your warlord trait. With any luck your opponent's flyers won't come in until turn 3-4 and only get a couple rounds of action.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

hey now there's a good idea, best way to deal with them is to never have to deal with them.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Just be mindful of who you play with that setup. I got Divide and Conquer against somebody once. Knowing this, he put his Death Co in Reserves; and it was a big unit, geared up to eviscerate anything. But his dice turned on him and even with Decent of Angels re-rolls the unit would not come in. He rage quit at the beginning of turn 3, acting like a five-year-old and stormed from the store. Just as well, since he only had a Drop Pod left, which my Necrons would've made short work of and tabled him.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL, yeh Dan a rage quit can happen for the silliest of reasons but usually when a "uber tactic" goes pear shaped !


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

For those Necron Players, I found that Annihilation Barges provide decent defense against fliers. Just getting one 6 is nearly equivalent to three Flakk Missiles. Not to mention it is twin linked.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Tried this out the other day, my opponent rolled all 5s and 6s for his reserves and brought them in despite my Master of the Fleet and Divide and Conquer. He also stole the initiative with Imotek and blew up my tanks which I had scout moved up... by the end of the first half of turn 2 I was almost tabled by Annihilation Barges and Doom Scythes so I called it a good game and picked up my models lol.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Tried this out the other day, my opponent rolled all 5s and 6s for his reserves and brought them in despite my Master of the Fleet and Divide and Conquer. He also stole the initiative with Imotek and blew up my tanks which I had scout moved up... by the end of the first half of turn 2 I was almost tabled by Annihilation Barges and Doom Scythes so I called it a good game and picked up my models lol.


Clearly the C'Tan shard of dice was with him that day.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Win some, lose some I guess


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Just be mindful of who you play with that setup. I got Divide and Conquer against somebody once. Knowing this, he put his Death Co in Reserves; and it was a big unit, geared up to eviscerate anything. But his dice turned on him and even with Decent of Angels re-rolls the unit would not come in. He rage quit at the beginning of turn 3, acting like a five-year-old and stormed from the store. Just as well, since he only had a Drop Pod left, which my Necrons would've made short work of and tabled him.


:laugh: What a sucker. What about calling a draw and trying to get another game in??

Twin linked weapons have given me pretty decent results. I have a 1000pt list with 4 TLAC's in it that never seems to fail me.


----------

